# I think I'm finally done!



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

I had my RAI on 10/6, was in hospital for 2 days, kept myself secluded at home a few more days... still not sleeping with everyone. I went for my scan yesterday and all came back clean! They only saw uptake where they expected so they do not see any metastasis anywhere!!! arty0006:

So, now I'm just on the hunt for the right dose of meds to make me feel normal again so I can quit all the crying! I'm still healing from surgery, mentally, physically, and absolutely emotionally, but I think I can officially call myself a SURVIVOR!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CareBear3030 said:


> I had my RAI on 10/6, was in hospital for 2 days, kept myself secluded at home a few more days... still not sleeping with everyone. I went for my scan yesterday and all came back clean! They only saw uptake where they expected so they do not see any metastasis anywhere!!! arty0006:
> 
> So, now I'm just on the hunt for the right dose of meds to make me feel normal again so I can quit all the crying! I'm still healing from surgery, mentally, physically, and absolutely emotionally, but I think I can officially call myself a SURVIVOR!!!!


And guess what? You are indeed a survivor!! It's official!!!

Let us know when you go on the thyroxine replacement! When do you go for labs?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

That's great!!!! So happy for you.


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thats fantastic news! i have my surgery 28th oct and have some neck lymph spread, but specialist thinks its only in neck. How did you cope with the RAI? did you have any side effects? take care and congrats. xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

I am so glad for you! It is great to hear you are doing good at this point. Good Luck with labs and meds.

Hope everything continues to go good for you! You are in my thought and prayers!

Sending Hugs & Blessing to You!


----------



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

YIPPIE!! So happy for you!


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Praise God!:hugs:


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

I started on my Synthroid right out of hospital, but at first only 88mcg, then bumped up to 112mcg. I received thyrogen shots instead of going hypo naturally. But, while I'm not totally hypo, Thank God, I am still not as filled with energy as I should. I see others that are much thinner than me take much more supplement. So, I'm curious to see how hypo my numbers look. I go back to endo this Friday and assume I'll get more labs then. My doc is not afraid to send me for labs and said he will test me every 4 weeks until we get it right.

The only RAI side effects I have felt so far was the fact that my salivary glands swelled up the first night. They were fine within 24 hours. I also have a bit desensitized taste... not the metal you hear everyone speak of, but sweet and salt I can barely taste. Dinner has been a bit more salty to everyone else than it has for me... and chocolate is not so enjoyable. But overall, so far, not so bad.


----------

